# suitable for showing???



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi there i knaow there was a post i was reading on here a few days ago (about pieds and are they suitable for showing??) and some of the comments were if they had a spot on their wisker bed they could be shown?? (not sure if iv got this right???) or does this mean they are not pieds?? with my current litter i have no idea what the buck was as patches was pregnant when i bought her. Two of the babies have got spots on their faces and at least one on thier wisker bed. does this mean it could be shown?? and if anyone could help me identifiy my babies, i would be very gratefull. i think some of them are pieds but not sure about the rest.

Many thanks


----------



## Jasmin1990 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think not sure as I only breed silvers at the moment, not broken marked, but I think they have to have 1 spot on one side of the nose including the whisker bed, so I think they can only have one spot on their face, not 100% though someone might be more help.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i think at least 2 of the babies only have one sopt on the head. then more colouring over the body. Not sure if the colour just had to come in the shape of spots lol. or if they have got the one sopt on the wisker bed.....could the rest of the colouring be random?? :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Broken marked mice must have a spot on the side of the nose but they must also have other, randomly distributed small spots or patches on a white background. You can read the UK breed standard for broken here:
http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/marked.php

Sarah xxx


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thankyou sarah


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hiya. talking about this spotting. this is the baby i was thinking of showing??? what do you think?? are his spots in the right place and will the patch on its bum let it down???

IMG00313-20110303-1001 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

You couldn't show it.It has a very nice nose spot for a broken marked,the one covering the eye and nose.The rump patch would be a big fault and so would the two ear spots,you need one.Having said that if it had got a full nose marking instead of on one side you could have shown it as an even marked and it wouldn't have been half bad.Always the way with marked mice,nearly but not quite what your after.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

lol ahh well. was just a thought. really love the spots tho. never mind :lol:


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome cute mouse tho!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks


----------

